# 16'Lx5'Wx10'H Basement Flower Room Setup HELP MEEEEE



## ewbwa25 (Apr 13, 2015)

So i've been wasting time on grasscity and just came back here. I have a new room its dimensions as stated above. I have 3 (actually 4) 1000k lights. I only plan to use about 12 ft for my flowering area for . But my problem is my 5 foot width. I was thinking of installing a scrog at roughly a 45degree angle with stadium-style angle to it so that I can pass to the rear of my room where my 4x5 veg/clone room is already located? I of course want to maximize my yield and quality while using 100% percent of my availible lighting Any suggestions? 

Also materials already on hand: 3x1000 watt magnetic hps with XXL 6in. reflectors(hortiluxs). 1 EuroGrower( a 30"x4' drip/dwc system with 44gal resevoir) 4 30-gal DWC/totes with 4 6 inch net pots each(easily rigged for scrog). 1 55gal barrel for distilling my water and quickly filling resevoirs. Loads of hydro nutes, the entire General/Advanced Hydroponics and Humboldt lines . 1 Hannah Champ Ph Tester. 1 Bluelabs PPM/EC stick. Buttloads of hydroton and 20 lb block of coco coir. Multiple timers, surge protectors, and extension cords. 1 1500rpm squirrel cage fan not sure of CFM and 25 foot of the good stiff ducting no odor control as of yet. 1 unopened 50'x10ft roll of panda plastic and another used roll or mylar seeming to be about the same size as the panda plastic. And one window ac unit. All current materials purchased in a single transaction with a grand total of about $230 including gas. Craigslist. I think thus far I've done pretty well for a grow budget lol.


*PLEASE HELP ME!*


----------



## BaFaKer (Apr 21, 2015)

Are you planning on a vertical grow? Or horizontal? If horizontal then you'll need all four 1000. Also are you going full hydro? If so which setup are you interested in? Dwc or coir would probably be ideal if you intend to horizontal scrog. If it is a horizontal grow your post is in the wrong forum. If you intend to vertical scrog I'd choose either rdwc or coir if you intend to go hydro. Plus side of the vertical scrog is you probably won't need that fourth light. Good luck with whichever method you choose


----------



## Shastafarian (Apr 21, 2015)

ewbwa25 said:


> So i've been wasting time on grasscity and just came back here. I have a new room its dimensions as stated above. I have 3 (actually 4) 1000k lights. I only plan to use about 12 ft for my flowering area for . But my problem is my 5 foot width. I was thinking of installing a scrog at roughly a 45degree angle with stadium-style angle to it so that I can pass to the rear of my room where my 4x5 veg/clone room is already located? I of course want to maximize my yield and quality while using 100% percent of my availible lighting Any suggestions?
> 
> Also materials already on hand: 3x1000 watt magnetic hps with XXL 6in. reflectors(hortiluxs). 1 EuroGrower( a 30"x4' drip/dwc system with 44gal resevoir) 4 30-gal DWC/totes with 4 6 inch net pots each(easily rigged for scrog). 1 55gal barrel for distilling my water and quickly filling resevoirs. Loads of hydro nutes, the entire General/Advanced Hydroponics and Humboldt lines . 1 Hannah Champ Ph Tester. 1 Bluelabs PPM/EC stick. Buttloads of hydroton and 20 lb block of coco coir. Multiple timers, surge protectors, and extension cords. 1 1500rpm squirrel cage fan not sure of CFM and 25 foot of the good stiff ducting no odor control as of yet. 1 unopened 50'x10ft roll of panda plastic and another used roll or mylar seeming to be about the same size as the panda plastic. And one window ac unit. All current materials purchased in a single transaction with a grand total of about $230 including gas. Craigslist. I think thus far I've done pretty well for a grow budget lol.
> 
> ...


That is a pretty good Idea man…. You are thinking exactly how you should be thinking. I think i would do what you just said but take a very slow methodical approach with the setup and think about what you have and can use by being crafty . Im not there with you but if you wanna take a pic of your area and I can try and help. If not you have the perfect idea going with the 30% other than a 100% stadium vertical grow thats a thoughtful idea. You are saying you will use just the corner area or back area 1/3 of your grow space needs to be set up stadium and the over part will be on the ground scroging all of it. I suggest no screen for this because you are probably gonna want to move them every 2weeks with new clones going to or from the highest stadium shelving following down and out as they grow taller you move them towards you and down the shelving until they harvest.


----------



## personal lux (Apr 24, 2015)

ewbwa25 said:


> So i've been wasting time on grasscity and just came back here. I have a new room its dimensions as stated above. I have 3 (actually 4) 1000k lights. I only plan to use about 12 ft for my flowering area for . But my problem is my 5 foot width. I was thinking of installing a scrog at roughly a 45degree angle with stadium-style angle to it so that I can pass to the rear of my room where my 4x5 veg/clone room is already located? I of course want to maximize my yield and quality while using 100% percent of my availible lighting Any suggestions?
> 
> Also materials already on hand: 3x1000 watt magnetic hps with XXL 6in. reflectors(hortiluxs). 1 EuroGrower( a 30"x4' drip/dwc system with 44gal resevoir) 4 30-gal DWC/totes with 4 6 inch net pots each(easily rigged for scrog). 1 55gal barrel for distilling my water and quickly filling resevoirs. Loads of hydro nutes, the entire General/Advanced Hydroponics and Humboldt lines . 1 Hannah Champ Ph Tester. 1 Bluelabs PPM/EC stick. Buttloads of hydroton and 20 lb block of coco coir. Multiple timers, surge protectors, and extension cords. 1 1500rpm squirrel cage fan not sure of CFM and 25 foot of the good stiff ducting no odor control as of yet. 1 unopened 50'x10ft roll of panda plastic and another used roll or mylar seeming to be about the same size as the panda plastic. And one window ac unit. All current materials purchased in a single transaction with a grand total of about $230 including gas. Craigslist. I think thus far I've done pretty well for a grow budget lol.
> 
> ...


Id suggest you leave yourself a 1 ft walkway on one side and keep the plants contained within the 4x4 areas for each light, otherwise air flow is going to become an issue.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 1, 2015)

Great deal on the equipment.

10' ceiling ------great!

Your 5' width is the challenge----like you said.

Unless you enjoy dealing with medium-----get rid of it and run medium less aero or circulation.

Since my "evolution" to 6" x 10' hanging tubes-----I would use a similar method.

I always tried for a minimum of 2' walkway-----1' will be too cramped, IMO.

Instead of running horizontal ------you could "light the wall" by hanging your reflectors 90 degrees and have tubes hanging from the ceiling. If any interest----I will post some pics.

Just my 2 cents,

A~~~


----------

